
Voting-Machine Vendor Put Remote-Access Software on Systems Sold to U.S - ohjeez
https://www.thedailybeast.com/voting-machine-vendor-put-remote-access-software-on-systems-sold-to-us
======
kadenshep
There's an HN thread that links to the source article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17549797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17549797)

------
sandrobfc
Potentially rigged elections. Now that's new.

